# Champion dog food



## Skar (Apr 20, 2012)

I've just bought my GSD a new food's bag, the seller recommended me on Champion dog food, I've read the ingredients and it looked good for me, so I bought it.

I wanted to check what the reviews say about this food, but I couldn't find any word about this... just about Acana and Orijen.
Do you know this food? What do you think about it?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

It is hard to know; in Canada, Champion MAKES Orijin and Acana and exports all over the world, but I don't know or could not find anything about a brand called "Champion" over there. 

Perhaps the best thing, since you have the food, is to list the ingredients from the label and the nutritional analysis and people can give comments. Or, at the very least take a photo of the bag and of the nutrient info and post (our requirements are max photo size of 800 x600)


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Is it this Champion Pet Food : Champion Pet Food ?


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm with Nancy on this. Never heard of it.

We use Champion brand food (Acana)... and it's a great kibble. But I've never seen anything just called "Champion". If you're looking for some advice on it, maybe list the ingredients here so we can see what's in it and if it's good for your dog.


----------



## Skar (Apr 20, 2012)

Ken Clean-Air System said:


> Is it this Champion Pet Food : Champion Pet Food ?


Yes, it's.

I'm talking about this one:
Champion Pet Food

There is a picture of the ingredients in the site.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

This is a foreign dog food from Cyprus. It isn't even close to being in Champion's league. The ingredient list is really an unknown since I/we have no idea on the rules and regulation's of that country.

Poultry Meal, Cereals, Oil and Fat, Fish Meal, Soya Meal, Wheat-bran, Sugarbeet Pulp, Vitamins, Minerals.

Poultry Meal, ugh
Cereals, ??? ugh
Oil and Fat, huh what kind??
Fish Meal, I wonder what kind of preservatives are used..??
Soya Meal, ugh
Wheat-bran, ugh
Sugarbeet Pulp, ugh

Champion Pet Food


----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

I wouldn't feed that to a pet crow if I had one.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

You all realize the OP is in Israel? Food choices might not be what you're used to here.


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

Skar said:


> I've just bought my GSD a new food's bag, the seller recommended me on Champion dog food, I've read the ingredients and it looked good for me, so I bought it.
> 
> I wanted to check what the reviews say about this food, but I couldn't find any word about this... just about Acana and Orijen.
> Do you know this food? What do you think about it?


If you let us know which brands are available to you in Israel, we can help you select a better one than that.


----------



## Skar (Apr 20, 2012)

I used to feed my dog Acana, but they raised the price so it's too expensive to me.
Same for Orijen, same for Eukanuba :\

So I fed him Belcando, but recently, my dog began to suffer from diarrhea(not every day... but it still bother me).

I have here Pro Plan, Royal Canin, Nutro Choice, Dog Chow, Pro Naitive, Pro Pac... all of them are just a ****...

The problem is the the prices are too high here, my parents never gonna pay for something like Orijen or Acana here.


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

Skar said:


> I have here Pro Plan, Royal Canin, Nutro Choice, Dog Chow, Pro Naitive, Pro Pac... all of them are just a ****...
> .


I am not sure what you meant to say by "a***", but Pro Pac is probably the best option out of the ones you have available. 

Check out the reviews at The Dog Food Advisor Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor, it is one of the better dog food review sites.


----------



## SS-GSD (Dec 10, 2012)

I agree with Zookeep, Pro Pac would be one of the best choices. Pro Plan or Royal Canin would be my next two choices out of that list. Though this Champion stuff doesn't look too bad if it's what you can afford, and if the dog does well on it.


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

SS-GSD said:


> I agree with Zookeep, Pro Pac would be one of the best choices. Pro Plan or Royal Canin would be my next two choices out of that list. Though this Champion stuff doesn't look too bad if it's what you can afford, and if the dog does well on it.


Pro Plan and Royal Canin would also be my next two choices.


----------



## Skar (Apr 20, 2012)

Really? Pro Pac? Everyone here hate it lol
I fed it when my dog was puppy and if I remember right he didn't react good to that, but I will try it again.

Is it better than Belcando?
Maybe I will be able to buy Eukanuba for lower price, will it be better?


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

Skar said:


> Really? Pro Pac? Everyone here hate it lol
> I fed it when my dog was puppy and if I remember right he didn't react good to that, but I will try it again.
> 
> Is it better than Belcando?
> Maybe I will be able to buy Eukanuba for lower price, will it be better?


I don't know anything about Belcando. I have never seen it sold in the U.S. 

Eukanuba is okay, 

Pick one of the 4 or 5 star foods on this site:

Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor

If you pick one of those, you should be fine.


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

I know this is an old thread.

Just wanted to add my two cents... Since I am living there.

Lots of local food popping up in cyprus... 

Often can be bought for €15 for a giant bag.. Almost double the size of a normal Orijen bag that goes for €70-€90 (You can barter in cyprus with pet shops).. You can get up to 20% off from quoted price which is standard in all pet shops..

Well you do the math... Consider the quality of ingredients..

Consider that Cyprus is one of the least involved countries in Animal, specifically dog rights...

I doubt anyone checks anything, has ever even thought of doing a re-call.. 

Anything goes with dogs in cyprus... (Normal to keep a dog caged 24/7 or chained)

Not to mention meat products are often more expensive in cyprus.. Cyprus meat is limited to pork and lamb mostly.. Dont think most people have even heard of beef. (Its a joke - Beef is really expensive this side)

I would not trust anything related to dog food from Cyprus...

If you want a cheeper food, I would rather get some lower std. food from elsewhere...

Even if the company is maybe doing a good job... Cyprus is simply not a country I would trust with that sort of thing. Sorry. 

No regulation or social consciousness.

Also I dont think any of the foods have gone through those foodadvisor websites..

People are just trying to make a quick buck... Selling absolute rubbish this side..

People here could not care less what is in the food, as long as the dog just doesn't immediately drop dead.


----------

